# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  TOMY 19

## TOM19

Bonjour, 
Urgent suite décès de son petit maître, Tomy beagle de 11 ans recherche une personne qui prendra soin de lui. C'est un chien tranquille qui vivait avec une personne âgée. Il aime autant vivre à l'intérieur qu'à l'extérieur. Merci de me contacter au 06.21.20.03.54

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Essayez de contacter l'association CANI-SENIORS, ils prennent des chiens âgés.

C'est une association très sérieuse.

Je vous mets le télèpnone : 07 60 93 35 46

Bon courage.

----------


## TOM19

Merci pour l'info mais j'habite en Corrèze je cherche plutôt un placement sur les dépts 19-24 et 46   ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère du fond du coeur que vous trouverez un gentil maître pour ce beau beagle (perso, je suis dans le 14...)

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ???

----------

